# Dwarf Sagittaria and swords melting after transplant



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

"it's going to be alright..."
Mostly they just need to put down some roots and get themselves adjusted.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

BruceF said:


> "it's going to be alright..."
> Mostly they just need to put down some roots and get themselves adjusted.


Agreed! Happens all the time, planted 10 of them, saw some considerable melting on all of them. It's expected.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

when i put my swords in they ALL melted... but then they all grew back ... it's weird.. but apparently it's 'normal'


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, great. Thank you, they hadn't melted the last couple transplants but the changes were much less drastic. Just wanted to make sure I hadn't killed my crop of sagittaria.

Guess ill keep on keepin on as I have been and be patient.


----------



## el Caspar (Oct 28, 2012)

I find if the roots aren't trimmed back sometimes they can rot and cause problems...


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I trimmed the roots to about 1" long, some are a bit shorter, some a bit longer.


----------

